# Once we recover... (for the cannabis enduced)



## tyler1993 (Nov 8, 2007)

Does that mean we cant smoke anymore??


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

It'd be individual for everyone. We're not robots. It's not nearly as black and white as you seem to think it is.


----------



## tyler1993 (Nov 8, 2007)

hmm true, has anyone recover'd and still smoking marijuana?


----------



## Passage (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm not cannabis induced but I smoke regularly because it helps me think past my DP making it easier to solve problems....only my opinion though.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Passage said:


> I'm not cannabis induced but I smoke regularly because it helps me think past my DP making it easier to solve problems....only my opinion though.


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Why would you risk it?? The risks far outweigh the benefits in my view. And my view is that it has no benefits however I know a lot of people on here think smoking marijuana does have benefits so thats why I say the risks outweigh the benefits.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

If weed induced it the first time, why would you want to smoke again?


----------

